# "Mementos" Challenge Winner



## Chesters Daughter (Oct 24, 2016)

The voters have spoken and our thrice in a row champion has relinquished the throne (so horribly sorry, ned. I would have loved to see you share the chair and get the fourth) to a first time Laureate recipient. Kindly join us in slamming those hands together to congratulate *sas *for her superb winning entry, *Instructions for My Madness at the Last Supper*.

Not only will sas receive her very first Laureate and a one month free FoWF subscription, she also has the coveted honor of selecting our next prompt.



Super kudos, me dear, for well wrought verse truly deserving of the win! I sincerely hope you'll be submitting on a consistent basis henceforth. Enjoy the win, hon, you earned it!


----------



## sas (Oct 28, 2016)

A big thank you to everyone who took the time to read. Writing is a lonely task, so recognition, in addition to knowing it was read, is warmly received and appreciated.  My best. Sas


----------



## Ptolemy (Oct 28, 2016)

It seems like you got the timing right


----------



## jenthepen (Oct 28, 2016)

Congratulations, sas.  A wonderful poem that transmitted a lot of emotion without being overly emotional. :thumbr:

This month was packed with good poetry, so a 'Well Done' for everyone who entered.


----------



## Darkkin (Oct 28, 2016)

Kudos, sas.  A victory well won.  :champagne:


----------



## aj47 (Oct 28, 2016)

Well-deserved win, sas.  Excellent piece.  I recognized my family members in your depictions and so you won one of my votes.


----------



## Gumby (Oct 28, 2016)

Congratulations, sas! Your first WF Laureate and it's a beauty of a poem! I really enjoyed it.


----------



## Phil Istine (Oct 28, 2016)

Well done sas.


----------



## PiP (Oct 28, 2016)

Congratualtions, sas. I loved your poem and it got my first vote!


----------



## ned (Oct 28, 2016)

salutations Sas - a well deserved winning poem...

Ned


----------



## sas (Oct 28, 2016)

What I love about this group is that when there is applause I feel it's honest. A welcome rarity. Kudos. And, thanks for having me, not to mention the votes on this one. Even though she only went to the 5th grade, I think my mom would love this poem about her plates.  Best.   Sas


----------



## Firemajic (Oct 28, 2016)

Congratulations sas... I enjoyed your entry... Reading it brought back many personal memories of my Mother and my Grandmother... You have a unique, poetic voice that lends power to your words... Thank you...


----------



## Ariel (Oct 28, 2016)

Congratulations, sas.


----------



## sas (Oct 28, 2016)

amsawtell, thank you.  I've been intrigued by your name (and your work; you meet my number one priority...you don't bore me), so I must ask, is it a contraction of: "am-saw-tell"??  I just gotta know.


----------



## -xXx- (Oct 31, 2016)

sas,
the first 3 lines were powerful introduction,
setting the tone for development.

this was a brilliant work, imho.
concise.
images.
emotions.
message.

thank you for sharing this.

kudos to all participating poets.
excellent diversity in these submissions.


----------



## sas (Nov 2, 2016)

xXx.......Here is my xoxo to you for kind words. Smiles.  sas


----------

